# The difference in only two months.



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

My girl at 12 months and now at just over 14 months. Both times she is just standing naturally without being stacked.

I would have preferred her hind leg to be stretched out further and her front legs a little straighter, also I would have liked to see her tongue hanging out. I will need to take the next photo after her exercise.























Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Love her colors, beautiful girl!


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> Love her colors, beautiful girl!


Thank you.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

She looks great!


----------

